# SNL Lazy Sunday 2 shot on 5D mark iii



## wamsankas (May 22, 2012)

I worked on this, all shot on 5d mark iii

<iframe id="NBC Video Widget" width="512" height="347" src="http://www.nbc.com/assets/video/widget/widget.html?vid=1402517" frameborder="0"></iframe>

http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/digital-short-lazy-sunday-2/1402517


----------



## Axilrod (May 22, 2012)

Haha, nice work.


----------



## bp (May 22, 2012)

Nice!!! working on SNL digital shorts... imho, you're living the dream my man!


----------



## awinphoto (May 22, 2012)

Great work! Keep it up!


----------



## urbanbrain (Jan 17, 2014)

Awesome! We are looking at shooting with our new Canon 5 Mark III and I wondered what audio set up you used with this camera. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I am shooting a web sitcom with a Theater Class filled with comedy loving students.


----------

